

Good luck fat - jdorfman

Jacob Thornton (Co author of Bootstrap) is leaving Twitter. Wish him well!
======
devgutt
Anyone knows what happened and if it is somewhat related to recent moves of
the company? Some information at his twitter @fat.

------
AznHisoka
His nickname is fat?

~~~
jdorfman
he goes by fat, but he is as thin as a tooth pick

~~~
AznHisoka
umm.. I hope he doesn't get offended by that.

